
Koopera: Code review app for adding comments on notebook cells - rsn491
https://github.com/rsn491/koopera
======
liedowntechlead
Finally a proper tool for reviewing notebooks. When is the author expecting to
have connectors for Azure DevOps?

~~~
rsn491
I don't have a concrete roadmap yet... Just put the project out first, so
anyone can use it as a starting point. But feel free to open a issue for that
in the repo... You can also fork it and add support for it :) I'm looking
forward for contributions!

------
vandoren
Useful piece of work. Our data science team has been looking for such open
source solution for this problem

------
fjdsfg
This is really cool! It would be nice to see integration with other platforms
like Gitlab for instance.

